# I know this ? has been asked to many times but...



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw my endo in sept. for a ana but was told that the nodules went away and that my labs are fine see you in six months.

I have not been feeling well at all. Some days im so anxious and nervous...really hot jumpy heart palps heart racing cant sleep....Some days im so tired, i cant rember a thing, all i can do is sit on the couch and sleep. Im thinking i need to see my endo. So i called his nurse to get her opinion...but what test do i ask to be done...ive only had the tsh, and the antibody gauntlet. I also wonder if they can test for lupus...ive had the Rhemothoid test and Ana both negitave. But the past few days ive been in alot of pain in my joints and my lungs are acting really poorly like i can barley finish a sentence. Any other testing ideas??? Thanks in advanced ladies as im still so new to being treated for this diease.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Traceylee, sounds like Thryoid still doesnt it, 
has Fibromialga been ruled out?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you had your free's tested yet? T4 & T3?


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I have never had any of the T's ruled out.

Im not sure about the Fibro. Its my joints mainley my hips and hands that seem to get really bad. Ive been checked for RA alot but always comes back neg. I was told it was all thyroid related. But ill ask about Fibro


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

For what it's worth, I have sero-negative RA. This means all the times they ran the RF test, I came up normal. Still, only a rheumtologist can diagnose this disease on the basis of the type of pain, duration, and location of the joints involved. So it might be worth a visit to one.

One very common complaint with people with RA is that no OTC pain killer works and the pain is constant and never goes away until successful treatment occurs.

Most of us will complain that we can get into a cold bed and within minutes our hot and flaming joints will warm up most of the bed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> I saw my endo in sept. for a ana but was told that the nodules went away and that my labs are fine see you in six months.
> 
> I have not been feeling well at all. Some days im so anxious and nervous...really hot jumpy heart palps heart racing cant sleep....Some days im so tired, i cant rember a thing, all i can do is sit on the couch and sleep. Im thinking i need to see my endo. So i called his nurse to get her opinion...but what test do i ask to be done...ive only had the tsh, and the antibody gauntlet. I also wonder if they can test for lupus...ive had the Rhemothoid test and Ana both negitave. But the past few days ive been in alot of pain in my joints and my lungs are acting really poorly like i can barley finish a sentence. Any other testing ideas??? Thanks in advanced ladies as im still so new to being treated for this diease.


You do not have to have ANA to have Lupus and if you did have it, it would only be suggestive. The tests for Lupus are Anti-dsDNA, C3 and C4 (complimentary.) You can look this stuff up here.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Please let us know if your doc will run the above tests and what the results are.


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks agian ladies...Im just so frustrated. Im pretty sure this is not all thyroid related. Im thankful to be alive but sometimes i just want answers and relief. Ive brought it up with my doctors serveral times and was told well we ran a ana and Ra profile and they are neg. so they dont want to test agian. I guess i will have to try and get in with a Rhem. doc. Sigh. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tracilee said:


> Thanks agian ladies...Im just so frustrated. Im pretty sure this is not all thyroid related. Im thankful to be alive but sometimes i just want answers and relief. Ive brought it up with my doctors serveral times and was told well we ran a ana and Ra profile and they are neg. so they dont want to test agian. I guess i will have to try and get in with a Rhem. doc. Sigh. Thanks again ladies.


Absolutely; a rheumatologist would be the doctor to see about Lupus.

What do they mean when they say negative? Do you have copies of your lab results with the ranges?

tests for lupus
http://lupus.webmd.com/tc/antibody-tests-for-lupus-topic-overview

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

All my reg. doc has ran is a Ana and a Athritis profile....which she said would be an indacatior for lupus. THe Ana just has Neg. by it no ranges and i dont rember what the arthritis one was because it was about a year ago...she said those ranges where ok.

I dunno all i know is for 2 weeks now my cheeks and ears are bright pink/purple and fill like they are on fire. Im not putting anything on my face so i know its not that...Everyday i wake up is a challenge for me these past two weeks...i saw my doctor last week and she didnt run labs but advised me to see my endo.


----------

